# Digital Source Options



## dnbdude82 (Aug 12, 2013)

I am hoping to get some ideas for a digital source to an Audison Bit One. I have been doing a lot of research but it it has been difficult to find a simple or should I say "not extremely difficult" digital source solution for my build. 

2013 Toyota Tacoma
HAT Legatias up front
JL HD amps
Image Dynamic IDQ 10s behind the back seats
Audison Bit One

I want to be at to play FLACs or AIFFs & mp3s. I also want to avoid playing off of my iPod because of its amplification and its DAC. 

I have read about the pure i20 to get an optical out from my ipod and bypass those issues but am skeptical about the ease of install and the ergonomics of its installation location. 

Does anybody have some successful installs they would like to share? Thanks a ton in advance!


----------



## RayBob (Sep 10, 2012)

I used an ODAC feeding an MS-8 in my first build and it outputs 2v RMS to the MS-8. 

For my second build I used the Saber Med fly or whatever they call it. It's the same ESS DAC as used on the Objective DAC and is just as transparent. Those are only 50 bones.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

What kind of head unit do you have? Does it accept A/V input? 

I have a WDTV media streamer in my car, have not installed my BitOne yet so I still use analog, but the WDTV has optical output...I guess most any media streamer w/ optical would work.


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

The Pure i20 has been great for everyone I have recommended it to. Most hide it away and use a 30 pin extension cable to leave enough slack to hold the iPhone /iPod in hand. It also works great if you want to mount an iPad in dash. We used to suggest the Logitech Squeezebox Touch, but it took a long time to load and was a bit fidgety at times.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

You should look at my build of tablet. You want analog to optical digital sound output?? Look at my thread for tablet install...


----------



## JJAZ (Feb 17, 2006)

quickaudi07 said:


> You should look at my build of tablet. You want analog to optical digital sound output?? Look at my thread for tablet install...


Please, link to your tablet install thread.


----------



## kapone (Sep 22, 2009)

Mine is a CarPC hooked to a EMU 0404 USB DAC to an MS-8


----------

